# Overweight diet



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

So I've been trying to get Snuffles to lose some weight for a while. Right now I'm feeding Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck (12% fat) and Chicken Soup for the cat lover's soul Light (9% fat). I'm almost out of the Natural Balance and I was thinking of replacing it with another very low fat food like Wellness Healthy weight (8% fat).
My question is is it ok to feed only two very low fat foods or should I keep the Green pea formula? From what I read it is recommended to feed between 12-15% fat but I'm not sure if it's just because they prefer to eat the higher fat content.

Also if anyone else has some low calorie food that their hedgies like please share


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

My hedgie is on a diet too and he loves Performatrin Ultra Slim care with salmon (10%) fat. I know some hedgies get stinky poop with fish in their diet but he has never had this problem with this food


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

I can't seem to find a store that sells this food near me, I'll keep looking


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am in Canada and I found it at a Pet valu. Not sure I'd his store is in other countries or nor


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Performatrin is a pet valu store brand so you wouldn't find it elsewhere and I don't think it is i the U.S.


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

Yes I checked, there are no stores in Qc.


----------



## Finch50 (May 12, 2011)

Over weight diet may bring loss to you and also it is not very effective because eating balance is better than eating more and it is applicable to all the living beings.


----------



## Leonar (May 13, 2011)

These days everybody wants to look smart and healthy,,, So body bodybuilding play a vital role to make you healthy and good looking... It will help you a lot to reduce weight..


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

Leonar said:


> These days everybody wants to look smart and healthy,,, So body bodybuilding play a vital role to make you healthy and good looking... It will help you a lot to reduce weight..


Wow thank you so much! I can't believe I didn't think of taking Snuffles to the gym with me to get her to lose weight...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

snuffles, where in Montreal are you located?

I suggest you go to Naturanimal & Pawtisserie in Westmount (Vendome metro station). They have a wide selection of holistic cat foods that are low on fat  Just look for the formulas designed for old/fat cats and you should be able to find a good food


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

South Shore!
Thanks I'll check the store nearer to my house first but I'll definitely go there if I don't find anything.


----------

